# A little guidance...



## WizKid21 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking to get an amp to push 2 12" sony xplods 1200 w at 4ohms and 2 12" 400 w fusions.....i kno i do need the fusions but the girlfriends thinks there "pretty"....yay....so wht do u think i should use to push them?? right now i have an old 1000 w sony 2 channel for the xplods and an old 500 w jensen for the fusions....any and all advice is appreciated....fyi i am only using 8 awg wire from front to back and through the splitter for both amps....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

upgrade your power wire to at least a 4 AWG (Gauge), that will give you the power you needs. Wire the amps up to run parallel and see if that makes a difference before upgrading your system.


----------



## WizKid21 (Mar 30, 2009)

run it back to my splitter and keep the 8awg for the 2 amps....i have tried to find the round cuppling to go on like a side post battery and havent found much luck....i didnt want to order them online if i could find them in a store but i havent had much luck...i have tried radioshack but no luck there either.....any ideas??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

most car audio shops will have it, or try crutchfield.com


----------

